# football



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Mark Hughes is gone. When is Raphael Benitez going back to Spain? Has a M.U. fan i hope i stays forever
John999
:boxing:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi John 

Shame on you fighting talk just before Christmas. Scouse born and bred and proud of it. Sad about Mark Hughes he only lost two games. Can't think of anything of interest to say about MU. I hear that some writers have written a play called Block of the East Lancs road. For those who do not know that's the road out of LIVERPOOL. 

Peter


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Manchester folk had to stop them somehow.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Merry Christmas John


----------



## Jamesie (Sep 17, 2009)

John999 said:


> Mark Hughes is gone. When is Raphael Benitez going back to Spain? Has a M.U. fan i hope i stays forever
> John999
> :boxing:


I think Mark Hughes was a bit out of his depth but I think he got a rough deal.
As a Tottenham fan I too hope Rafa stays !!


----------



## liclgl (Dec 18, 2009)

John999 said:


> Mark Hughes is gone.:boxing:



It Is About Time....:clap2:


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have no idea who you guys are talking about.....:confused2:


----------



## Jamesie (Sep 17, 2009)

omostra06 said:


> I have no idea who you guys are talking about.....:confused2:


It's understandable Derek. Not many people in England know who he is. He has that sort of "charisma" !


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi John
> 
> Shame on you fighting talk just before Christmas. Scouse born and bred and proud of it. Sad about Mark Hughes he only lost two games. Can't think of anything of interest to say about MU. I hear that some writers have written a play called Block of the East Lancs road. For those who do not know that's the road out of LIVERPOOL.
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter
Merry Christmas to you to
I believe next year will bring you great joy. 
If you like the red you can always became a Benfica fan
John999


----------

